# The Olympics



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2018)

You know the Olympics used to be that you competed for and represented your country.    With dual citizenships and with easing of qualifying regulations athletes can, in general, pretty much qualify to represent under any flag they wish to.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2018)

Uh huh...


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2018)

Let me elaborate.   There's one athlete, born and raised in the USA, (American father/ Japanese mother) in the current winter games that renounced his US citizenship when he turned 21 so he can continue skating for Japan.   Japan is one of among many countries that does not allow dual citizenship when you become an adult.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Let me elaborate.   There's one athlete, born and raised in the USA, (American father/ Japanese mother) in the current winter games that renounced his US citizenship when he turned 21 so he can continue skating for Japan.   Japan is one of among many countries that does not allow dual citizenship when you become an adult.



The facts are clear.  Do you support these actions or do you oppose them?  What do you think the rules should be?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The facts are clear.  Do you support these actions or do you oppose them?  What do you think the rules should be?



Only the extreme cases where foreign athletes were scouted and granted citizenships simply for the fact that the sponsoring nation didn't have any of it's own citizens good enough for the sport, I oppose.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Only the extreme cases where foreign athletes were scouted and granted citizenships simply for the fact that the sponsoring nation didn't have any of it's own citizens good enough for the sport, I oppose.




It's opportunism on a very public stage.  An athlete isn't good enough to make the Olympic team in the USA, for example, so he claims a connection to another country through his ethnic background and performs for that country so he can go to the Olympics.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 13, 2018)

I find the athletes to be extraordinarily competent and great entertainment, to the fans of each event, no matter their country/ethnicity of origin..

We have watched, often in awe, every athlete, every venue possible..

The Olympics are amazing and wonderfully entertaining this go around.. 

We enjoy all offerings, especially those of the younger men and women who have dedicated their lives to their sport..  

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> It's opportunism on a very public stage.  An athlete isn't good enough to make the Olympic team in the USA, for example, so he claims a connection to another country through his ethnic background and performs for that country so he can go to the Olympics.


But in some cases there is no ethnic connection.....


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2018)

roadfix said:


> But in some cases there is no ethnic connection.....



That, in my mind, makes it even worse.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2018)

I understand it's part of the snowboarding culture but I never cared for their baggy clothing flying through the air.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2018)

Not only the rules make no sense anymore, but the way the network covers the Olympics make even less sense. "oh how do yo feel being first openly gay figure skating?" Huh? Who cares. I don't make announcements who I am sleeping with and have zero interest in knowing who those athletes are sleeping with. i am watching games for games, not for gossips.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2018)

Well, the story of *Chloe Kim* the gold medal snowboarder born and raised in southern California sure warms my heart. The 17 yr old with Korean parents who came here in the '80's long before she was born call her their "American Dream".  What a joy to see the look on her parents faces as she wore the American flag. 
Now that's a fabulous story!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Well, the story of *Chloe Kim* the gold medal snowboarder born and raised in southern California sure warms my heart. The 17 yr old with Korean parents who came here in the '80's long before she was born call her their "American Dream".  What a joy to see the look on her parents faces as she wore the American flag.
> Now that's a fabulous story!!



But she is performing for her country


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> But she is performing for her country



Indeed she is Charlie, and I enjoy her story laced with the pride of her Korean parents.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Indeed she is Charlie, and I enjoy her story laced with the pride of her Korean parents.


 
+1  

Ross


----------



## Caslon (Feb 16, 2018)

I always look forward to watching guys with skis on trying to fly.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2018)

Have you ever tried it, Cas. It ain't easy.

I've managed a single flip without crashing. I can't believe what these guys can do.

I still ski on old, heavy 205cm skis that little kuds make fun of on the lift lines, but they ain't laughing when I let them run and beat them downhill for a beer in the lodge.

Then I go take aspirin, oxygen, and more beer and revel in my pride, lol.

Actually, I once went off a 30 foot cliff on Mt Hood unintentionally while following some snowboarders in fog.
It was a yard sale of my goggles, poles, skis, gloves,... But I lived.

What these kids do today is incredible.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Have you ever tried it, Cas. It ain't easy.



Going down a high steep ramp and sailing out using your skiis to get more air lift?  Umm, no.  I suppose it's not easy. You either land correctly or end up with multiple broken bones.  I still try and watch that. I think they're saving that until the end.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm waiting for the Para Olympics, it  is more interesting.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm just happy to see the lone Bermudian out there, for his last Olympics I imagine.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 19, 2018)

Not a fan of curling but I’ve  watched some of it on every winter Olympic.    
Anyway I’m watching this today and realized for the very first time that these guys are not wearing skates but some specialized shoes for this sport.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2018)

The Russian team needed drugs to be better at curling?

I need drugs just to watch curling...


----------



## roadfix (Feb 19, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The Russian team needed drugs to be better at curling?...





My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 20, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The Russian team needed drugs to be better at curling?
> 
> I need drugs just to watch curling...



I bet vodka would work, too.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2018)

A lot!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 22, 2018)

We’re watching the women’s hockey gold medal game now, live.  USA vs Canada


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2018)

*WOW!*

What. A. Game!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeah, what a game!    
Now watching the medals ceremony and the Canadian women are not happy with their medals...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you, roadfix, for the heads up. I was able to catch the OT period and shootout.

WOOHOO! 

The US team deserved the win. Canada has stroger skaters, but we played better as a team. Better communication on the ice.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 22, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The Russian team needed drugs to be better at curling?
> 
> 
> 
> I need drugs just to watch curling...





Whoever made curling into Olympic sport was on drugs.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 22, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Whoever made curling into Olympic sport was on drugs.





Good thing they don’t have shuffleboard in the summer games...


----------



## roadfix (Feb 22, 2018)

One thing though...  there’s gotta be a better way rather than a shootout to determine the winner.    It could have been anybody’s game at that point.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 22, 2018)

Next thing it. Will be horse shoes


----------



## Caslon (Feb 22, 2018)

Congrats to US womens hockey team defeating Canada, their national sport, for the gold. Canada looked not so happy posing with their silver medals. One of the three podium recipients ripped her medal and ribbon off (*camera click*).


----------



## Caslon (Feb 22, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Whoever made curling into Olympic sport was on drugs.



I got a laugh outta hearing that a member of a curling team got kicked out for using steroids.  At last, some humor to these Olympics.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm sorry, but where the hell did the giant downhill ramp ski competition go?  I heard that the winds were too strong. I remember at least a day or two of coverage in past Olympics for this event. These Olympics weren't played in ideal conditions I'm sorry to say. Reports say they had to water down the snow to soften it up.  Some complained the ice hard snow damaged their equipment.  A lot of tickets were sold to these events, but many stayed away from spectating because of the harsh winter conditions.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2018)

I also wondered about the ski jump.   I just assumed I missed it.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought the closing ceremony was pretty lame....


----------

